# SID MEIER'S CIVILIZATION  gratis



## Jibbomat (19. Oktober 2017)

SID MEIER'S CIVILIZATION® III: COMPLETE

Grad bei Humblebundel für Umme


Edit: seh grad das als BS 2000/XP angegeben ist...

Ob das auf ab7 läuft weis ich nicht.


----------



## Freakless08 (20. Oktober 2017)

Mach mal bitte Capslock aus. Danke.


----------



## Jibbomat (20. Oktober 2017)

Sorry, nur am Handy Kopiert


----------

